# Pick one of three



## Bigg081

So I got the all clear to go buy a lathe. This will be my first lathe and I'm looking at the mini size. Mostly want to turn pens/bottle stoppers/ pepper mills. I'm not willing to drop a lot of $$ right now so don't bash me for my top three choices. 

1 Harbor Freight 5 speed. 10" (Central machinery) I have heard lots of good things. Don't bash me. 
2 TurnCrafter Commander 10" multi speed. 
3 Excelsior Mini 10"

I think with a 10" swing it def will allow me to turn some small bowls also. I don't know if I will ever need a large lathe. Any other recommendations are more than welcome. Any previous experience with these three would be grand. 

ANY AND ALL HELP!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## healeydays

Bigg081 said:


> So I got the all clear to go buy a lathe. This will be my first lathe and I'm looking at the mini size. Mostly want to turn pens/bottle stoppers/ pepper mills. I'm not willing to drop a lot of $$ right now so don't bash me for my top three choices.
> 
> 1 Harbor Freight 5 speed. 10" (Central machinery) I have heard lots of good things. Don't bash me.
> 2 TurnCrafter Commander 10" multi speed.
> 3 Excelsior Mini 10"
> 
> I think with a 10" swing it def will allow me to turn some small bowls also. I don't know if I will ever need a large lathe. Any other recommendations are more than welcome. Any previous experience with these three would be grand.
> 
> ANY AND ALL HELP!!! PLEASE!!!



I just went thru this and shopped Craigslist and picked up a Jet 1014 with a bunch of goodies for about $200. They're out there if you're willing to wait...


----------



## RusDemka

There was a local CL deal a couple weeks ago, had the jet mini variable speed with tools for $150, I was too late when I got there :(


----------



## rdnkmedic

I have a larger Central Machinery Lathe from Harbor Freight. I too was looking for the cheap way out, not wanting to spend big bucks. I wish I had saved my money and invested in a better product. The steel is soft and I have had to redrill and tap both adjustment handles for the tool rest. Just not a very good quality machine. I have read on HF's website that others have had this problem also. Save your pennies and spend the $$$ to do it right. I need to upgrade now and use the HF lathe as a back up or just for sanding and small turnings. JMO but that's been my experience with Central Machinery. I also have a CM belt sander my wife bought for me. Quality is not any better. Save. Save. Save, and get what you really want. Upgrade now.
I do agree that there are always lathes on Craigslist. Have seen many of them. Expand your search on CL to cover more area. Good Luck and good turning. Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## The_Architect_23

Well, I Actually Have That 5 Speed HF Lathe.
HF Quality Is Usually Sub-Par, However There Are Good Items There.
Pick Wisely...
In This Case, Its A Top Notch Lathe. ( For The Build Style / Class / Ect )
The Exact Same Casting And Parts Are On Those $300+ Lathes. Better Motor, Better Paint, Whatever. I Have Never Stalled The Motor, My Paint Is Riddled With Lacquer And Shavings, And The Belt Is Still Original. You'll Soon Outgrow The Smaller Lathes, And Want A Bigger One.
Save You're Pennies For The Name Brand XXL Lathe You'll Want One Day.

Make Sure The Headstock And Tail Stock Line Up With The Live Centers

Make Sure You Order A Second Belt. ( Some People Have Bad Luck And The Stock One Breaks Shortly After Purchase )

As For The Bolts Stripping Out, How Hard Are You Tightening The Rest Stops And Such? Small Lathe, Small Items, No Need To Get 150 Lbs Of Torque On Them. I Tighten Mine Down Snug, And They Never Move. The Banjo On You're Lathe And The 5 Speed Are Also Quite Different Tho. The General Manufacturing Banjo Fits That Lathe If You're Interested In The Swap.

Bolt It Down To You're Bench.

Thats About It. I Turn Small Items, All The Way To Bowls Of 11''. No Problems Accept Vibration, As With All Small Lathes Of the Class.
Wish I Had A 499.99 Same Model Lathe? Nope. It Would Have All The Same Flaws For Way More Money. Take That 350.00 You Saved And Buy You're Chuck And Rests.
When You Upgrade You Wont Be Using The Same TPI Accessories On Larger Lathes, So No Savings There.

The Only Thing I Would Change On This Lathe Is The Fact There Is No Variable Speed Controller. Pulley Changes Are Not To Bad, But The Location Of The Bolt Is Annoying For Handel Alan Wrenches. Even At That $5 PWM Controller For A Brushed Motor That Will Lack Torque Isnt Worth The Extra Money. Now A VFD On A Mini Might Be Worth It, But For The Cost That Would Be You're Almost To A NOVA 16''.

Craigslist Often Has Good Deals, But Make Sure To Check Out The Alignment And The Headstock. I Have Seen Many Bent Headstock Shafts And " Sanded " Bed-ways That Were Out Of Alignment.


----------



## Bigg081

I def looking at CL. That's would be my first choice to get a top notch for a deal. Everyone is commenting on the HF good/bad but what about the TurnCrafter or Excelsior??


----------



## rdnkmedic

I didn't overtighten. Just normal hand tight and the threads crumbled after a couple of months. Drilled, retapped and replaced the bolts and have had no more issues. I think the threads were very brittle.


----------



## The_Architect_23

rdnkmedic said:


> I didn't overtighten. Just normal hand tight and the threads crumbled after a couple of months. Drilled, retapped and replaced the bolts and have had no more issues. I think the threads were very brittle.



 Well they Probably Used The " Harbor Freight 45 Piece Tap And Die Set " That Would Explain It :wacko1:


----------



## rdnkmedic

The_Architect_23 said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't overtighten. Just normal hand tight and the threads crumbled after a couple of months. Drilled, retapped and replaced the bolts and have had no more issues. I think the threads were very brittle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they Probably Used The " Harbor Freight 45 Piece Tap And Die Set " That Would Explain It :wacko1:
Click to expand...


Yep, and now I am saving my money for what I really want. I guess I had to start somewhere.


----------



## ssgmeader

healeydays said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the all clear to go buy a lathe. This will be my first lathe and I'm looking at the mini size. Mostly want to turn pens/bottle stoppers/ pepper mills. I'm not willing to drop a lot of $$ right now so don't bash me for my top three choices.
> 
> 1 Harbor Freight 5 speed. 10" (Central machinery) I have heard lots of good things. Don't bash me.
> 2 TurnCrafter Commander 10" multi speed.
> 3 Excelsior Mini 10"
> 
> I think with a 10" swing it def will allow me to turn some small bowls also. I don't know if I will ever need a large lathe. Any other recommendations are more than welcome. Any previous experience with these three would be grand.
> 
> ANY AND ALL HELP!!! PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went thru this and shopped Craigslist and picked up a Jet 1014 with a bunch of goodies for about $200. They're out there if you're willing to wait...
Click to expand...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How the heck did I miss that listing , I know we use the same craigslist. lol


----------



## Mike Mills

Just a quick peek at them...

Brand Low Speed Price HP
HF 750 $195 1/2
PSI 500 $379 3/4 (I seriously doubt it)
Rockler 760 $200 1/2
Alternative
Rikon 70-050 300 Electronic $250 1/2 
I believe several on here have the Rikon so maybe they can give a in use review. 
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon-12-basic-mini-lathe-70-050VS.aspx


----------



## Bigg081

I did not consider the rikon. Slipped my mind. Thanks by unfortunately it's not available through highland for that price. Sold out. :-(


----------



## DKMD

I've got a little Rikon, and it's not a bad little lathe… Mine is the non-variable version, and it's quite functional. I moved up to a full sized lathe, and I haven't touched it in over 6 months… I probably ought to unload it at some point.

The thing I see with the lathes you listed is that I doubt there's much resale value on any of them. With the higher priced mini/midi lathes, you can count on getting a fair bit of your money back if you choose to upgrade. With the HF and possible the others you listed, I doubt you'd be likely to get much for any of them on the used market. I haven't turned on any of them, so I can't really offer much advice on the lathes themselves.

If you're not in a screaming hurry, I'd hold out for a used lathe. You can check with your turning clubs in the area as sometimes the membership will have lathes for sale when they upgrade.

Here's the little fella I've got on Amazon… No shipping and no sales tax.

http://www.amazon.com/RIKON-70-100-12-by-16-Inch-Mini-Lathe/dp/B002FB74YM


----------



## AXEMAN58

You might want to PM Bean_counter about the Turncrafter. Nothing like getting an opinion from a current owner.


----------



## Mike1950

I have to agree with DKMD- lots of old Iron out there- do an extended craigslist search- use searchtempest. For 350 bucks I got a very nice hardly used piece of old Iron with a duplicator and some tools. Fortunately I am not as crazy as some of these guys- I barely have used it but I love having the Beale knock-off buffing capability- really is a lot better then a puny wheel on the drill press........


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have herd that the psi turncrafters are of decent quality. I agree with the statement about resale when you want to upgrade, and you will. Herd good things about the rikon and the jet as well.


----------



## Bigg081

DKMD said:


> I've got a little Rikon, and it's not a bad little lathe… Mine is the non-variable version, and it's quite functional. I moved up to a full sized lathe, and I haven't touched it in over 6 months… I probably ought to unload it at some point.
> 
> The thing I see with the lathes you listed is that I doubt there's much resale value on any of them. With the higher priced mini/midi lathes, you can count on getting a fair bit of your money back if you choose to upgrade. With the HF and possible the others you listed, I doubt you'd be likely to get much for any of them on the used market. I haven't turned on any of them, so I can't really offer much advice on the lathes themselves.
> 
> If you're not in a screaming hurry, I'd hold out for a used lathe. You can check with your turning clubs in the area as sometimes the membership will have lathes for sale when they upgrade.
> 
> Here's the little fella I've got on Amazon… No shipping and no sales tax.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/RIKON-70-100-12-by-16-Inch-Mini-Lathe/dp/B002FB74YM


Well maybe you should unload it to me!!!! Woodbarter discount of course. Lol. They actually make a variable speed upgrade that attaches to that one. 

I'm always looking on CL for woodworking tools. I think I live in a bad area for tools. They are out there but I don't seem to find anything worth snagging. Patience isnt always easy.


----------



## Bigg081

AXEMAN58 said:


> You might want to PM Bean_counter about the Turncrafter. Nothing like getting an opinion from a current owner.



Thanks I PM'ed bean_counter. I think my local store sales them also. They only play with the best tools, very selective on what they sale. I will have to check.


----------



## ssgmeader

Bigg. I have a HF 750 too and I've had if for almost 2 years. I was jobless when I bought it and wasn't even sure I was going to be capable of turning as I had never done it before. It's not a horrible first lathe, but I think you'll outgrow it quick. My tail stock tensioner handle stripped about a year ago, and I really wish I had a RPM variable speed control instead of having to move the belts everytime I want to turn the speed up or down. I have not had any problems with the moto bogging down or the belt breaking like some other people. So all in all I was happy with dropping a couple hundred to enter into a new hobby. 

I'd like to get the Jet 1014VS or maybe settle on the Rikon VS but we'll see.


----------



## healeydays

ssgmeader said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the all clear to go buy a lathe. This will be my first lathe and I'm looking at the mini size. Mostly want to turn pens/bottle stoppers/ pepper mills. I'm not willing to drop a lot of $$ right now so don't bash me for my top three choices.
> 
> 1 Harbor Freight 5 speed. 10" (Central machinery) I have heard lots of good things. Don't bash me.
> 2 TurnCrafter Commander 10" multi speed.
> 3 Excelsior Mini 10"
> 
> I think with a 10" swing it def will allow me to turn some small bowls also. I don't know if I will ever need a large lathe. Any other recommendations are more than welcome. Any previous experience with these three would be grand.
> 
> ANY AND ALL HELP!!! PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went thru this and shopped Craigslist and picked up a Jet 1014 with a bunch of goodies for about $200. They're out there if you're willing to wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How the heck did I miss that listing , I know we use the same craigslist. lol
Click to expand...


Got it in Carlisle MA. That town is so full of money, they gave it to me. Young lady's parents bought it for her for a college art class. She said it was fun, but wanted to focus more on her tattoo art (can't make this stuff up). Got it, 3 Robert Sorby chisels and a Supernova 2 chuck for the $200.


----------



## Bigg081

I PMed Bean_counter and he says the Turncrafter is decent. He also through out the Grizzly brand. So the list has grown to:

Rikon: cant seem to find for the $250-ish price.
Grizzly: nice price and seems to have lots of accessories readily avail.
HF: prob not....
Excelsior: no comments yet.
Turncrafter: again has lots of readily avail accessories. 

Leaning towards the Turncrafter or Grizzly......I think...maybe...Im indecisive....Kinda. HAHAHAHA


----------



## ssgmeader

healeydays said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the all clear to go buy a lathe. This will be my first lathe and I'm looking at the mini size. Mostly want to turn pens/bottle stoppers/ pepper mills. I'm not willing to drop a lot of $$ right now so don't bash me for my top three choices.
> 
> 1 Harbor Freight 5 speed. 10" (Central machinery) I have heard lots of good things. Don't bash me.
> 2 TurnCrafter Commander 10" multi speed.
> 3 Excelsior Mini 10"
> 
> I think with a 10" swing it def will allow me to turn some small bowls also. I don't know if I will ever need a large lathe. Any other recommendations are more than welcome. Any previous experience with these three would be grand.
> 
> ANY AND ALL HELP!!! PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went thru this and shopped Craigslist and picked up a Jet 1014 with a bunch of goodies for about $200. They're out there if you're willing to wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How the heck did I miss that listing , I know we use the same craigslist. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it in Carlisle MA. That town is so full of money, they gave it to me. Young lady's parents bought it for her for a college art class. She said it was fun, but wanted to focus more on her tattoo art (can't make this stuff up). Got it, 3 Robert Sorby chisels and a Supernova 2 chuck for the $200.
Click to expand...



:dash2::dash2::dash2: I'm never that lucky


----------



## healeydays

Bigg081 said:


> I PMed Bean_counter and he says the Turncrafter is decent. He also through out the Grizzly brand. So the list has grown to:
> 
> Rikon: cant seem to find for the $250-ish price.
> Grizzly: nice price and seems to have lots of accessories readily avail.
> HF: prob not....
> Excelsior: no comments yet.
> Turncrafter: again has lots of readily avail accessories.
> 
> Leaning towards the Turncrafter or Grizzly......I think...maybe...Im indecisive....Kinda. HAHAHAHA



Are you in that much of a rush? Take your time and one will fall into your lap.
Another place is call around to pawn shops.


----------



## healeydays

ssgmeader said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the all clear to go buy a lathe. This will be my first lathe and I'm looking at the mini size. Mostly want to turn pens/bottle stoppers/ pepper mills. I'm not willing to drop a lot of $$ right now so don't bash me for my top three choices.
> 
> 1 Harbor Freight 5 speed. 10" (Central machinery) I have heard lots of good things. Don't bash me.
> 2 TurnCrafter Commander 10" multi speed.
> 3 Excelsior Mini 10"
> 
> I think with a 10" swing it def will allow me to turn some small bowls also. I don't know if I will ever need a large lathe. Any other recommendations are more than welcome. Any previous experience with these three would be grand.
> 
> ANY AND ALL HELP!!! PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went thru this and shopped Craigslist and picked up a Jet 1014 with a bunch of goodies for about $200. They're out there if you're willing to wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How the heck did I miss that listing , I know we use the same craigslist. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it in Carlisle MA. That town is so full of money, they gave it to me. Young lady's parents bought it for her for a college art class. She said it was fun, but wanted to focus more on her tattoo art (can't make this stuff up). Got it, 3 Robert Sorby chisels and a Supernova 2 chuck for the $200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :dash2::dash2::dash2: I'm never that lucky
Click to expand...


I didn't think I was either as I was about to buy a HF( thank goodness they were out and it was back ordered). She had put an ad up on CL and it took 2 1/2 mos to get back to me. She started at $300, I offered $150, She asked if I'd go $200 if she tossed in the other goodies. I rushed to get down to her parent's house that day...


----------



## Bigg081

I won't say I'm in that much of a rush. I look at CL everyday. And that's been consistent for 3 months. I'm just in a crappy area for woodworking tools. Well woodworking anything really. I only have one source for exotics and one vet small store that has quality woodworking tools. 
I'm in the redneck riviera! Lol. Mechanic tools and such I can get by the loads. And that has been a perk when I need the normal everyday tools. Just not woodworking. 

I'm def anxious to turn...all you turners can attest to the urge. Imagine someone who wants to get going and learn!!


----------



## WoodLove

Shane, Dont rush at all when it comes to buying a lathe brudda..... Be sure to check out my area too on Cl. I can alway be a liason for ya in the central Fl area if you see one you just gotta have. My advise, stay away from the HF stuff..... Im looking at getting another lathe thats larger than the one I have..... which I got from HF, but I didnt have a choice..... had orders to fill and needed to make shavings right away. Now its getting time to buy a larger and better lathe. The Grizzly G0658 is the one Im considering..... I agree whith whomever posted about getting a variable speed lathe..... Ive had both types and I am sold on the VS models...... just my opinion.....


----------



## NYWoodturner

Shane - I have remained quiet through this thread. We are all pretty opinionated about our lathes, but I love turning and love teaching turning. That said I will just share this. 
If you have the desire and the "burning" that is enough to propel you past a lot of obstacles presented by any lathe. If you start on decent - not excellent, not high end but decent lathe the amount of drive you have will steer you past most hurdles. However if you start on a crappy lathe that presents you with obstacles that are not easily detected or identified to a new turner, you may quickly decide that the whole idea sucks and just walk away from it all together. I have seen it happen several times. 
I have not turned on ANY of the lathes you have listed, but I did have a HF store open in my area and went for a look. I could not have been more disappointed in the quality of the lathe and envision that would be the one to provide a brand new turner a crappy enough experience to walk away. I believe many have given good counsel here to bide your time and get a decent lathe. It very well could be the difference in whether or not you are still turning in 5 years.
Just my 2 cents. Hope it helps. ~ Scott


----------



## DKMD

Bigg081 said:


> ...Well maybe you should unload it to me!!!! Woodbarter discount of course...



If we were geographically closer, I could make that happen... Shipping would be painful.:dash2:


----------



## Bigg081

DKMD said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Well maybe you should unload it to me!!!! Woodbarter discount of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we were geographically closer, I could make that happen... Shipping would be painful.:dash2:
Click to expand...

Stupid shipping!!! Ugh


----------



## Bigg081

NYWoodturner said:


> Shane - I have remained quiet through this thread. We are all pretty opinionated about our lathes, but I love turning and love teaching turning. That said I will just share this.
> If you have the desire and the "burning" that is enough to propel you past a lot of obstacles presented by any lathe. If you start on decent - not excellent, not high end but decent lathe the amount of drive you have will steer you past most hurdles. However if you start on a crappy lathe that presents you with obstacles that are not easily detected or identified to a new turner, you may quickly decide that the whole idea sucks and just walk away from it all together. I have seen it happen several times.
> I have not turned on ANY of the lathes you have listed, but I did have a HF store open in my area and went for a look. I could not have been more disappointed in the quality of the lathe and envision that would be the one to provide a brand new turner a crappy enough experience to walk away. I believe many have given good counsel here to bide your time and get a decent lathe. It very well could be the difference in whether or not you are still turning in 5 years.
> Just my 2 cents. Hope it helps. ~ Scott


I agree 100℅. The HF lathe was only an idea BC I have read a few good reviews. I'm still gathering all my info on any and every lathe. I don't want waste money, so I rather buy a lifer. I will take everyone's advise here and not get the HF. Thanks for the wisdom Scott.


----------



## Bigg081

WoodLove said:


> Shane, Dont rush at all when it comes to buying a lathe brudda..... Be sure to check out my area too on Cl. I can alway be a liason for ya in the central Fl area if you see one you just gotta have. My advise, stay away from the HF stuff..... Im looking at getting another lathe thats larger than the one I have..... which I got from HF, but I didnt have a choice..... had orders to fill and needed to make shavings right away. Now its getting time to buy a larger and better lathe. The Grizzly G0658 is the one Im considering..... I agree whith whomever posted about getting a variable speed lathe..... Ive had both types and I am sold on the VS models...... just my opinion.....



That's awesome Jaime. I'll expand my search!


----------



## Mike1950

Watch IRS auctions- Not the IRS you are thinking of. There sure is a nice 36" bandsaw coming up tomorrow. Now how do I get Kathie to go to Miami in the truck. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Bigg081

Mike1950 said:


> Watch IRS auctions- Not the IRS you are thinking of. There sure is a nice 36" bandsaw coming up tomorrow. Now how do I get Kathie to go to Miami in the truck. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:



Nice! Lots of lumber too. Thanks Mike.


----------



## AXEMAN58

healeydays said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the all clear to go buy a lathe. This will be my first lathe and I'm looking at the mini size. Mostly want to turn pens/bottle stoppers/ pepper mills. I'm not willing to drop a lot of $$ right now so don't bash me for my top three choices.
> 
> 1 Harbor Freight 5 speed. 10" (Central machinery) I have heard lots of good things. Don't bash me.
> 2 TurnCrafter Commander 10" multi speed.
> 3 Excelsior Mini 10"
> 
> I think with a 10" swing it def will allow me to turn some small bowls also. I don't know if I will ever need a large lathe. Any other recommendations are more than welcome. Any previous experience with these three would be grand.
> 
> ANY AND ALL HELP!!! PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went thru this and shopped Craigslist and picked up a Jet 1014 with a bunch of goodies for about $200. They're out there if you're willing to wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How the heck did I miss that listing , I know we use the same craigslist. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it in Carlisle MA. That town is so full of money, they gave it to me. Young lady's parents bought it for her for a college art class. She said it was fun, but wanted to focus more on her tattoo art (can't make this stuff up). Got it, 3 Robert Sorby chisels and a Supernova 2 chuck for the $200.
Click to expand...


STOP....THIEF :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Bigg081

As I do my research I'm finding that the Grizzly is a pretty damn good lathe. The plus of customer service and having a plethora of aftermarket supplies at a good price. I think this is what I'm gonna go with. Any last bit of advice is always welcome.


----------



## hobbit-hut

I have done a lot of business with Griz and I recomend them. I burnt up a $ 200.00 motor and it was my fault. They replaced it only had to pay the shipping.


----------



## Bigg081

Thanks Lowell that's the vote of confidence I like.


----------



## Jason

I currently have a grizzly lath i purchased a couple years ago. Its the variable speed for roughly 375 and it has handled everything i have thrown at it.

Jason


----------



## Bigg081

Jason said:


> I currently have a grizzly lath i purchased a couple years ago. Its the variable speed for roughly 375 and it has handled everything i have thrown at it.
> 
> Jason


I'm gonna prob get the 5 speed. Don't mind changing gears.


----------



## Bean_counter

Post a pic when you get it!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bigg081 said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have a grizzly lath i purchased a couple years ago. Its the variable speed for roughly 375 and it has handled everything i have thrown at it.
> 
> Jason
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna prob get the 5 speed. Don't mind changing gears.
Click to expand...

If you can afford it get the variable speed, as your skills improve you will appreciate it. My philosophy has always been, buy the best tools that you can or that you can afford, then you are never dissapointed. I have 2 grizzly tools and have never had a problem with either one. I have a 17" drill press and a 8" long bed jointer, both are good quality tools.


----------



## Bigg081

Honestly I don't see the point in the VS when the 5 speed is also variable just not a switch. I absolutely love my drill press and it had to be switched. It slows me down and I focus better. Which is a great excuse for not spending the extra cash. Quality will be the same. It's like automatic versus manual. :-D


----------

